# Leigh D4R Upgrade



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

The price from Leigh ($29) seems reasonable enough, but is it otherwise worth getting the upgrade kit to upgrade the D4R to the D4R Pro? The biggest benefit appears to be the one-pass half blind dovetail. Not having worked with this jig before, I thought I would question those that have. Thanks.


----------

